# Round one to Miley



## kat89447 (May 23, 2008)

Well tonight I got Miley out of her cage in hopes of starting a bond. Well we bonded over my finger lol. She bit me and then preceded to fly (sort of) to the chair. Not bad for a baby with clipped wings and very little rudder. I think she sort of liked being out, but she was not going to let me too close. So she sat about a foot away chirping, but not hissing. After she seemed pretty content with the "idea" of me being close, I slowly put my hand closer to her (with my trusty friend Millet) and just about had her on my hand when she bit me again. lol She flew to the top of her cage where she sat for another 20 minutes before letting me use a perch to get her to climb on. She was just about in the cage when she got scared and flew to the top of my desk. 
There she lost one of her tail feathers. It had a little bit of blood on the shaft, so I started to worry. Not much blood just some inside the shaft, but none on her or anywhere else. I guess at this point she decided it was time to go back in her cage cause she flew to the door and walked back in. I keep checking to see if there is any blood from the loss of the feather, but I see nothing in her cage. I offered her a sunflower seed after that, while I was changing her pellets and although she didn't take it, she also didn't hiss or move away. I always offer the sunflower seed everytime I go into her cage in hopes of bribing her into liking me lol. I do it with all my birds just my little quirk I guess.
So this round goes to her cause she was definately in charge. Tomorrow we do it again, I figure I have 8 fingers left. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Maybe you should either 1) leave her in the cage and keep trying to get her to step up onto your finger then once she does take her out of the cage and get her to step up while she's out of her cage too or 2) use a perch of some sort and then after awhile once she learns to step up onto the perch with no problems try getting her to step up onto your finger. Each time she steps up give her a treat, like you said you have been giving her sunflower seeds. (I'd suggest if you do either one of these do them for about 15 mins and do 2-3 sessions a day - gotta keep them short)

And with the biting, they sometimes do it for the control.. it can be difficult when they start biting because some will yell at their bird or tap their beak, which you shouldn't do as Cockatiels can't distinguish between negative and the positive reinforcement.. so the yelling or tapping on the beak is is perceived as an award and any acknowledgment to the bird after biting will actually make the Cockatiel want to keep biting. They crave attention a lot of the time so when they bite you they think that biting is they way to get your attention.


It can be rather frustrating to say the least.. it's hard to communicate to a bird that you are not trying to hurt them. Just try not to react to the biting even though it can hurt, just spend as much time as you can with her, talk to her, nurture her. Once you teach her the step up command and get her perching on your hand/finger then you'll know that you've passed that task. I will say most Cockatiels do bite and hiss, even mine have a nip at me at times, due to their bad mood or whatever has put them in it lol. So don't worry your Cockatiel isn't the only one that bites.

This is my Cockatiel Tilly one of my females










Now when I first got her (she was my second bird) the breeder told me she's very tame and she'll do anything.. I brought her home, and coming into a new place for them is pretty scary I'm sure you know that. I had Tilly biting me whenever I tried to touch her, the lady told me she loves loves loves head scratches and I couldn't even do that, but with a lot of time and working on her she turned out to be the most beautiful bird. I can scratch her whenever I want without her biting and hissing at me, and she'll sit on my shoulder, do just about everything with me.. (she loves watching TV me with me too  )

You said you put your hand in there without her biting or hissing? well being able to put your hand in there without her biting or hissing is a really good sign! she's starting to gain your trust and starting to realize that your hand or you isn't going to hurt her. Good luck.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would just keep working with her mabey sit near her cage and read. Iam sure you will soon win at least one round


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Sitting near their cage like Jaime (xxxSpikexxx) said is a great way for them to get used to you. Because your not trying to force anything on them by just sitting there and reading, drawing etc. And also just sit there and don't poke your fingers in the cage or anything, just sit and talk to her for about 10 mins, and then go off and do something else, or just stay there and read etc. for about 10-15 mins, then start talking to her again!  

And if you want her to talk don't teach her to whistle first, because if they learn to whistle first before talking most times they will just whistle things you teach them and never talk!  Good Luck!


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

So you mean if I whistle to Tiki he won't learn to talk if he whistles first?? 

Kat, I got Tiki just about a month ago, we are just getting to sitting on my finger, Tiki wanted to bite so I went to a small perch, it worked much better. Then a couple of days ago he finally started sitting on my finger, but I still can't get him to move to my other hand without wanting to nip.... so we are working on it... but he has come a long ways.. and I have lots of patience.... every little bit of progress is just wonderful... Tiki was hand fed and tame too, for his breeder... making a major move is hard on them. They have to learn to trust the new person in their life... 

I also have a playstation for Tiki, so I use that in front of the cage door, Tiki comes out to perch on it and we go from there. Seems to be working for us.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Sounds like training Miley to step onto a perch might work better than a finger to start off with.  



Tike2 said:


> So you mean if I whistle to Tiki he won't learn to talk if he whistles first??


Whistling is easier, so usually if they whistle first they won't bother trying to talk.


----------



## Nutmeg (Jul 5, 2008)

Also try eating around her too. The more enthusiam and intresting you make it the more curious they get right  
Will make the bond better too and you can fly through the taming in no time !
Also read outloud when you are reading near her.


----------



## kat89447 (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas. I had thought about the perch idea, but was afraid that it might scare her more, so I will try that. Her cage is about a a foot from me in the office when I am on the computer and she enjoys watching me alot. I get tons of whistles and baby chirps from her. Luckily, we are used to whistling back at a bird when they whistle at us first because that's Eddie's favorite game with us since he lost his other companion. 
I think she wants to come out and hang, but has little panic attacks and then bites. I try to never react at all when her or Eddie does that because I have always thought it becomes a game to them. Eddie used to be a big biter (he was a rescue from a very lonely home) and he would bite till someone said ouch. (sometimes it just can't be helped lol) and then he would laugh and bite again.
I do think she/he has got lots of potential to be a very loving bird and really wants to as well. I am thinking once she decides I am not a predator she will turn the corner quickly, I am just trying not to rush her. Skuttle (Eddie's former buddy) was so tame when we got her that I just didn't have to deal with most behavior issues. Eddie had a couple of issues, but Skuttle helped me teach him how fun the outside world can be and she really trained him.
Anyone had any success with playgrounds? My other birds didn't care for them and I was thinking that if I stuck mine right next to me or on top of my desk that she might enjoy that and be able to observe the room and me. Should I wait for that experiment or maybe use that as the next step in increasing her comfort level?


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Using a perch won't be as scary as a finger, but as soon as they are confident with stepping up on the perch. Then begin with your finger becuase if you carry on with the perch they will most likely begin to like stepping up on the perch rather than your finger!  Good Luck!

Some birds love the play stands/playgrounds and some just don't have anything for them. Once she gets use to the play stand she will just like sitting and watching you and other things that are happening around her. She will also get use to you, by just sitting and watching you! 



Tike2 said:


> So you mean if I whistle to Tiki he won't learn to talk if he whistles first??


They find whistling easier. Like my Earl he can whistle, we taught him to whistle first, and now he doesn't even attempt to make a word, he just wolf-whistles to you. But they can still talk if they whistle first it's just not as well-known.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think that a play stand is a good idea  I would get her use to it as soon as she is comfortable coming out of her cage. That way when you are typing she won't be trying to remove the keys


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

kat89447 said:


> Anyone had any success with playgrounds? My other birds didn't care for them and I was thinking that if I stuck mine right next to me or on top of my desk that she might enjoy that and be able to observe the room and me. Should I wait for that experiment or maybe use that as the next step in increasing her comfort level?


My playgym is a favourite with all the birds! It's sort of like their home base when they're out, and a familiar area if i have them out in another room.


----------



## kat89447 (May 23, 2008)

Round two was better. She came out of her cage on her own and then got startled and flew. She did settle down very close to the playground and was very interested in it. She then climbed on the perch and let me carry her back to her cage. Thanks for all the advice and I may have pics of her and Eddie soon. New camera and software so hopefully I can figure it out soon.


----------



## Nutmeg (Jul 5, 2008)

cant wait to see photos and glad it was alittle better then last time !
you can do it


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It's great that she let you carry her to the cage!  It looks like she is getting to trust you! It can only go up from here! :thumbu:


----------



## kat89447 (May 23, 2008)

Ok finally got pics downloaded to computer, but can't get them to copy or attach to reply. Any ideas? 
Miley came out again today and seems to be enjoying her time out, still doesn't want me to pick her up with my hand but ok with a perch. She will come very close to eat her veggies and treats. I am thinking she just might be afraid of hands a little bit.


----------



## Nutmeg (Jul 5, 2008)

get photobucket,
Its a helpful resource to share your photos on forums and such just upload it and click the IMG code and then come back and past it in a quick reply or something and VWALA!


----------



## kat89447 (May 23, 2008)

Thanks Nutmeg for the help.








[









Hopefully this works. On another note, what mutation is she? I think she might be a split. I also think that she might be a he, the yellow gets darker every week on her face.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice photos... glad things are getting a little better...


----------



## Nutmeg (Jul 5, 2008)

oh she is lovely !


----------



## kat89447 (May 23, 2008)

Thanks again for all the help. Jury is still out on if she is a he or she. Acts more like my other male than my last female. She loves to get her pic taken though. Everytime I get the camera ou she comes right up to the front of the cage. lol Hoping to get some of her out of the cage soon, just didn't want to frighten her.


----------



## Nutmeg (Jul 5, 2008)

its nothing 
i hope she warms up to you and decides to come out


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is very cute  Looks like a normal grey to me, if her face turns all yellow, she is a boy.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

She looks like a normal grey -

If her face goes -
~ All/nearly all yellow, then male.
~ If her face stays as it looks now, only with a bit of yellow, and mostly grey, then a female.

BUT...
If she hasn't been through her first moult, then you wouldn't really know her sex by physically looking at her until after the moult!


----------



## Jade (Jul 2, 2008)

when i first got George he bit me and drew blood and screamed and ran away if i got near.

it took him a few days and millets later and now hes a total sweetie!
Im sure she'll warm up to you, just give her time


----------



## kat89447 (May 23, 2008)

Miley update. When I open her cage she immediately steps out, but still will not allow me to pick her up. She will fly near me so I think its just a matter of time. After putting veggies in her cage every day a different way (shredded, cooked, raw, etc) she has finally started eating them. Broccoli is a fave. I am starting to see the sweet side and she is very curious about us and the new world around her. Thanks for all the help and hopefully when she gets to meet Eddie they will become fast friends.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is great that she is eating her veggies


----------

